# The Great Army List Challenge!



## Elchimpster

Here's the Challenge:

For every participant I want you to make two army lists for your favorite army. 2000 POINTS.

One list is to be the best, hardest, most effective killer competitive list you can make. Beardy, cheesy, min-maxed...whatever. This is the list you would take to a GT. This is your KILLER LIST.

The other list is to be a fun, fluffy, friendly list engineered so you AND your opponant have fun. This is a list you would play with an occasional player, or a newbie. This is your FLUFFY LIST.

Two versions of the same army!

Then explain why and how the army is KILLER or FLUFFY and why you would play either of them.

The goal here is to see the differnces between what people consider KILLER and FLUFFY and why.

Post your responses with the prefix [CHALLENGE] so they can be easily found and looked out, and kept separate from general lists posts.


----------



## Red Orc

All right mate, you're on.

(phew, luckily Elc hasn't set a time limit!)

:cyclops:


----------



## Elchimpster

Ha HA!.
Due date is Halloween 07!


----------



## The Wraithlord

I'll give it a shot. Only problem will be making the beardy list as I don't really do that. The lists I use at tourneys are just the lists I make for regular gaming. They are what I am used to and I can use them effectively enough so why bother? 

I will see what I can come up with however.


----------



## Red Orc

Yeah, that's more or less what I meant - could post a 2000pt marine list now that I could justify with fluff, but a cheese-beard list? err... 

Well, we've 5 weeks to think about it (though I think I should be allowed to take as long as I like, because I agreed when there was no deadline! Mr Elchimpster... can I have an extention on my assignment please...?)

I pressume we should post both of these lists together, rather than two random and disconnected lists? Also, can I suggest no editting of the lists once posted?

And we'll all post them at 11.59 GMT on 31/10/07...  

:cyclops:


----------



## Elchimpster

Two lists in one post. No extensions, no reprieves.


----------



## LongBeard

*CHALLENGE*

Beardy List:

Pro's:
VERY Manueverable.
Works great In escalation due to Autarch rules and skimmers.
Works well at VP denial with holofield, JSJ (Bikes, Spiders) Clowns.
Covers all major bases sufficiently with anti horde, AT, and combat power.

Cons':
Low models count
Losing first turn = possible downed skimmers

Autarch: Jetbike, Fusion Gun, Laser Lance, Mandi-Blasters 
(140pts) 

TROOPS 
3 x Jetbikes 
Warlock: Jetbike, Destructor, Singing Spear 
(124pts) 

TROOPS 
3 x Jetbikes: Shuriken Cannon 
(76pts) 

ELITES 
8 x Fire Dragons 
Exarch: Dragons Breath, Crack Shot 
Waveserpant: T-L Shuriken Cannons, Spirit Stones, Vectored Engines 
(285pts) 

ELITES 
6 x Harlequins: 6 x Kisses, Shadowseer 
(162pts) 

FAST ATTACK 
8 x Warp Spiders 
(176pts) 

HEAVY SUPPORT 
Fire Prism: Shuriken Cannon, Spirit Stones, Holofield 
(170pts) 

HEAVY SUPPORT 
Fire Prism: Shuriken Cannon, Spirit Stones, Holofield 
(170pts) 

HEAVY SUPPORT 
Falcon: Shuriken Cannons x 2, Spirit Stones, Vectored Engines, Holofield 
(195pts) 

(1498pts)

Fluffy List:

:? 

I'll think of one later! :wink:


----------



## jigplums

wow, thats amazingly similar to a list ive used quite a bit. in fact drop 2 spiders and spend the points on a few weapon "upgrades" on the tanks and your there.

Great minds think alike i suppose......or is it simple minds rarely differ?


----------



## Initiate

FLUFF LIST

HQ

Captain
Artificer Armour
Meltabombs
Combi-plasma
Power Weapon

Chaplain
Artificer Armour
Frag Grenades
plasma pistol

TROOPS

Tactical Squad 6man
Las/Plas
Razorback
Twinlinked HB 
Frag Grenades
Vet Sgt
Powerfist
Purity Seals

Tactical Squad 10man
Missile Launcher
Meltagun
Rhino
Krak Grenades
Vet Sgt
Powerfist
Purity Seals

FAST ATTACK

Attack Bike Squadron 3bike/man
Heavy Bolter x2
Multi-Melta x1

Bike Squad 4bike/man
meltabombs
Meltaguns
Plasma Gun
Vet Sgt
Power Fist
Purity Seals

HEAVY SUPPORT

Vindictator
Extra Armour 
Smoke Launchers

Predator Annihilator
HB sponsons
Extra Armour
Smoke Launchers


----------



## Initiate

i suck at "good" lists whether they're cheesy or not. this is my best. :mrgreen: 

HEED THE WISDOM OF THE ANCIENTS
PURITY ABOVE ALL

EYE TO EYE
CITY FIGHT

HQ 

Termy Libby 
combi plasma
Meltabombs
Might of Heroes
Veil of Time
Land Raider Crusader

ELITES

Ven Dred
heavy flamer
Assault Cannon
CCW

Ven Dred
Lascannon 
Storm Bolter
CCW

Ven Dred
Assault Cannon 
Storm Bolter
CCW

TROOPS

Scouts 10man
Sniper Rifle x10

Scouts 10man
CCW Boltpistol x9
Vet Sgt
Power Fist
Boltpistol
Purity Seals

FAST ATTACK

Assault Squad 10man
plasma pistol x2
Meltabombs
Vet Sgt
Power Fist
Plasma Pistol
Purity Seals

Assault Squad 10man
Flamer 
Plasma Pistol
Meltabombs
Vet Sgt
Power Fist
Plasma Pistol
Purity Seals

HEAVY SUPPORT

Dred 
Assault Cannon
Missile Launcher 
Heavy Flamer

Dred
Assault Cannon
Missile Launcher
Storm Bolter

Dred 
Lascannon
Missile Launcher
Heavy Flamer

Land Raider Crusader 
Smoke Launchers
Dozer Blades
Pintle-mounted Storm Bolter


----------



## Stella Cadente

Hmmm I've never made a single cheeze list in my life, but I guess I could give it a go, how hard can it be *turns to Thousand sons in my codex* Christ.....this will be easy


----------



## Red Orc

Well, sorry Elchimpster, I've gotta admit defeat. I haven't turned in my assignment after all...

I just couldn't bring myself to sit down and write a list of cheesey beard-spam. And then, because I knew I wasn't doing that, I just couldn't be arsed to type up the fluff list. Sorry.

Great idea though... pity I'm useless (I reckon that Initiate should get a prize, for being the only one who has done both parts...).


----------



## The Wraithlord

Yeah same here. Just can't bring myself to write out a cheese list.


----------

